# new state record flathead



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone else heard about the new state record flathead caught this weekend. They were talking about it on the panhandle outdoors show this morning. They said it was caught in the yellow river around 2:30 in the morning. On the show they said it was verified by FWC and it weighed 55 pounds. It was caught on rod and reel not bush hook or trot line.


----------



## teamlandlock4 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes it is true our very own caught a nice record cat i know the guy who caught the flathead and seen it with my own two eyes great fish


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hopefully nexy year I will have the new record..55lbs is a good bar to reach..


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone got a picture?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Check my profile I have it on there.


----------

